# Just Entered My First Audax



## cosmicbike (24 May 2018)

Despite best intentions I never managed it last year, but I've just put in my entry for the London Sightseer in June. A short 105km route, but one which will hopefully give me a gentle introduction into the ways of the audax.


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2018)

Good stuff. I'm sure you'll enjoy yourself. They can be nice and sociable rides.


----------



## videoman (24 May 2018)

I rode my first one last year and really enjoyed it and will hopefully ride a few more this year.


----------

